# TC Audio Challenge Series show 2 of 8



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

The 2nd of and 8 show series under USACi sanction will take place on 20 April at Glisson's Motorsports in Hot Springs, Ar. Show time is around 12. The first show was a great one. At the end of the series there will be a grand prize for the competitor with the most accumulated SQ points. The way for SPL guys to be elegible is to compete in StreetQ which is a very basic SQ class. In addtition to StreetQ you compete in your normal SPL class and both scored will be combined. If your class has three or more competitors the winner gets their entry fee back. There is also many giveaways such as shirts, water bottles, etc.


----------

